# Help!



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is my first time doing this swap. I have a 89 240sx coupe, and a s14 sr20de engine. My question is that, the two connectors (gray and brown) are not on the sr20de engine. I have completely taken apart the entire harness, and no wires have been cut. Does anyone know if the s14 silvia used different connectors than the s13 silvia? 

By the way, the only connector i have left over is a off-white colored connector with around 5 wires in it.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I would try to contact www.mckinneymotorsports.com they offer a wiring harness service for the SR's and probably can answer your question. Hope they can help


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does anyone here have a kouki s14 body style 240 (97-98)? I need to know if you guys have the same engine connectors, (the large gray connector, and the smaller brown connector, that connect the engine harness to the main harness. since the newer bodies have obdII. Do you guys have a white connector with six wires in it? Thanks.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

zellX2004, Ill check for you tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

thanks. I'm positive my sr20de engine came from a s14 silvia. I just need to know if the connectors from a obdII vehicle are the same from a obdI.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I need detailed pics of a s14 wiring harness. Both Zenki and Kouki. Does anyone know what website I can find these pics?


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I just checked and my 97 has the white 6 wire plug.
the other is black and it has 8 wires I believe.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> I just checked and my 97 has the white 6 wire plug.
> the other is black and it has 8 wires I believe.


Great! that's what my SR20DE engine has. I know now that it has OBDII. THanks

Now, can you get me a pic of the connectors? If not, I can just try to find a s14 here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

zell, PM me your e-mail and you can have these pics tonight. Otherwise it's going to be monday after 8pm.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't seem to get the images to post correctly. Here are the addresses for them:

www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2132568896&idx=1

www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2132568896&idx=2

hope these links work.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry but they didn't work, I'm in the process of taking some digital pics of the harness, but I found the metal plate that came with the engine. (the metal plate that goes inside of the engine bay)

Type: E-S14
Chassis No.: S14-040071
Model: GBYARTAS14ED4L---- (It really has these 4 dashes.....)
Color Trim: KH3 G
Engine Motor: SR20 (DE) CC:1998
Trans Axle: RE4R01A RB40
Plant: W

Can anyone determine what year sr engine this is? I sure can't.....


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's the pics: 

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=2132399531


This should take you to three different pics. Can anyone help me out here? That one white connector is the only connector I have on my sr harness that is free.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

does anyone know where I can find a website about a S14 wiring harness, or a s14 into a s13 swap?


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I may have already reffered you to these people, if so sorry.
Try www.mckinneymotorsports.com
They have a wiring service and have been very willing to answer any questions i've asked them. They can probably send you a diagram or offer to fix your harness for you.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

can anyone find me a wiring diagram for s s14 240sx? I need the complete engine wiring harness. Thanks.


----------

